# Secret Santa Paws 2014- Interest



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Right okay- I`m happy to do SS again this year along with Indiandpuppy. We had a few issues last year, so its stricter this year.

BUT the following members who did it correctly last year have a guaranteed place. You just need to tell me you`re in on this thread 

Indiandpuppy
MissRV
lozzibear
Flamingoes
finleyjon
5headh
Canine K9
Becky C
Picklelily 
niki87
Wilmer

Members playing 
Canine K9- Bailey
Indiandpuppy- Marnie
BlueJay- Ripley
BlueJay- Rory
BlueJay- Frodo
BlueJay- Samwise
Lexiedhb- Dex
Hanwombat- Io
Lauren5159- Skip
Lauren5159- Dexter
Dogloverlou- Missy
Dogloverlou- Tyler
Dogloverlou- Cash
Apollo2012- Apollo
StormyThai- Thai
MissRV- Rosie
Shikoku- Sukie
Flamingoes- Bumble
shadowmare- Axel
finleyjon- Finley and Darwin (1)
5headh- Woody
5headh- Alfred
bella2013- Tess
JenSteWillow- Willow
JenSteWillow- Kyzer
niki87- Rosie
niki87- Barney
VickynHolly- Holly
VickynHolly- Ted
delca1- Indie
MrRustyRead- Jax
Mrsred- Shadow
Mrsred- Russy
Canine K9- Max
Nicki85- Rusty
Nicki85- Shae
Amelia66- Scully
Picklelily- Pickle
Wilmer- Betty
sharloid- Broder
sharloid- Kindra
sharloid- Yla
Pawsonme- Jasper
Jackie99- Rio
Megan_M- Quinn
45 dogs so far 

If you did SS paws last year and do not see your name above, please follow the guidelines below. Also for any newbies that would like to join in please PM me (Canine K9) stating your interest and we will let you know if you can play. 
If so we will add your name above

Our criteria is
No under 13`s- If you are under 18 please ask your parents permission- you will need their help for paypal
Must have 100 or more posts and 6 months active
Must not have a "bad" history

If you match the criteria it is likely you will get in. Unless in the unlikely event we have more than 60 dogs wanting to join. 60 dogs is our max.

Please PM me by 6th September 2014.

I do NOT want money, addresses or anything yet. Just pop me a PM explaining you`re interested and for how many dogs.

[*All parcipants please read *

Just to let you all know on 6th September when interest is up I will start another thread. You all have until September 20th to send me your paypal money. I'll explain it better on the next thread. Then you will all be split into 2 groups one with me and one with Indiandpuppy. You have until 27th September to send your address to your leader. On 28th September likes/dislikes thread will go up. You all have until 10th October to do your likes/dislikes. From the evening of 11th October- 14th October depending you will receive your recipent. 
Then the shopping begins.
All gifts out by Dec 6th. 
Please do not do anything until the next thread though

Of course if nobody is interested that is fine, but thought I`d put it out there


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Good luck with this. Not for me but have fun.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

AJ600 said:


> Good luck with this. Not for me but have fun.


Yeah even if we just get 10 dogs doing it, its a lot of fun


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Exciting!!! 

And a cheeky wee bump


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I only have one dog! :lol: Hopefully two next year!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Enjoy people


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Would love to join in, but sadly don't have enough posts - and I refuse to make junk posts just to bump for it!
That'll teach me to lurk so much!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-sticks hand up-

Thai would like to take part please


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

adamantis said:


> Would love to join in, but sadly don't have enough posts - and I refuse to make junk posts just to bump for it!
> That'll teach me to lurk so much!


Ach, its a toughie really. Give us a shout next year and I`ll get you in if you`re still active 



StormyThai said:


> -sticks hand up-
> 
> Thai would like to take part please


Yes mr Thai, Yes you can


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi all,
As there has already been a fair amount of interest (still room for quite a few more still) the cut off date is now Saturday 6th September 2014


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Me and Axel would love to join in :blush:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

shadowmare said:


> Me and Axel would love to join in :blush:


Yes thats fine, you can join


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Me, Me, Me!

Erm.. I mean Alfred and Woody would like too....


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

5headh said:


> Me, Me, Me!
> 
> Erm.. I mean Alfred and Woody would like too....


Lol I`m the same, love SS


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are com.... oops too soon?



What I mean is 'yes please'  xx


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

missRV said:


> Holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are com.... oops too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is 'yes please'  xx


Seriously cute! :001_wub:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> Holidays are coming, holidays are coming, holidays are com.... oops too soon?
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is 'yes please'  xx


It's never too soon!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> It's never too soon!!!!


Haha, somehow that really made me laugh. Skip just looks so serious!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Haha, somehow that really made me laugh. Skip just looks so serious!


He's utterly mortified :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Seen as we're getting in the spirit early here is Missy's contribution.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Seen as we're getting in the spirit early here is Missy's contribution.


Oh god! That pic is way too cute :001_wub:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Ha thanks  it's so exciting! I love Christmas


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> Seen as we're getting in the spirit early here is Missy's contribution.





Lauren5159 said:


> It's never too soon!!!!


OMG OMG! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: how adorable!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh god! That pic is way too cute :001_wub:


She did make a cute little Reindog :yesnod:


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

Me! I would love to join in...well Tess would 

oh quick question was well what do we need paypal for?


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

bella2013 said:


> Me! I would love to join in...well Tess would
> 
> *oh quick question was well what do we need paypal for*?


Not sure if Canine is online to answer, but last year we made a small donation to cover any costs incurred (one member with 2 dogs failed to send the gifts out and received 2 meaning the members organising the SS had to buy replacements) If any money is left over it goes to a suitable charity.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> Not sure if Canine is online to answer, but last year we made a small donation to cover any costs incurred (one member with 2 dogs failed to send the gifts out and received 2 meaning the members organising the SS had to buy replacements) If any money is left over it goes to a suitable charity.


Yep basically this. 

50p per pooch playing


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

bella2013 said:


> Me! I would love to join in...well Tess would
> 
> oh quick question was well what do we need paypal for?


Had a quick stalk and yep you can join


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Yep basically this.


Ah there you are;

So.... thought I'd share a video from last year;

Rosie and I got lots of goodies from both our SSP (I took an extra SSP last minute to try to help out)

One of Rosie's gifts was a stunning pink diamante collar; here is my sister in law trying to put it on her......

http://vid1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii624/missrv1/20131225_083538_zps6ac6d730.mp4

When we realised she was trying to eat it, we managed....

http://vid1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii624/missrv1/20131225_083557_zps13cafe60.mp4

She still wears this collar for agility and obedience classes 

This piggy is still her favourite ball of all times ever!

http://vid1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii624/missrv1/20131225_080852_zps35adb3d1.mp4


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

NOOOOO GUYS ITS AUGUST..... NOOOOO.... I'D BEST START XMAS SHOPPING


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> NOOOOO GUYS ITS AUGUST..... NOOOOO.... I'D BEST START XMAS SHOPPING




Bah Humbug :aureola:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Too soon????


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> NOOOOO GUYS ITS AUGUST..... NOOOOO.... I'D BEST START XMAS SHOPPING


Ah, it may only be August... But it's almost September and you know what September is one step closer to?........ 



StormyThai said:


> Bah Humbug :aureola:


Oh good God!!! Too much cuteness on this thread  I loves it!!!

Off to pour a glass of wine and stick some Christmas songs on 

_Sleigh bells ring
are you listening?
In the lane
snow is glistening...
A beautiful sight
we're happy tonight
WALKING IN A WINTER WONDERLAND!!!!_

:thumbup:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


>


Love that!!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

missRV said:


> Not sure if Canine is online to answer, but last year we made a small donation to cover any costs incurred (one member with 2 dogs failed to send the gifts out and received 2 meaning the members organising the SS had to buy replacements) If any money is left over it goes to a suitable charity.


Ok, that's a good idea  Thank you. looking forward to it now


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

*Cough cough*


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its only about 17 weeks. 
That means it is
4 months and 1 week
17 Tuesday`s (or any other day)
120 days 
:thumbup:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I MUST go out and panic buy!!! I need a chicken and a turkey even though I'm a veggie! 

IT'S CHRISTMAS


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> Oh my gosh, I MUST go out and panic buy!!! I need a chicken and a turkey even though I'm a veggie!
> 
> IT'S CHRISTMAS


And tinsels, and baubles and fake snow and lights.... candles and pressies and wrapping paper...

AHHHHHH! I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I love Christmas! Sadly there aren't any kids in our family, I have 2 nephews and a niece, they're 23, 23 and 16 so the magic in the RV family isn't as much there, but Rosie (the dog) is 2 next week so at a nice age


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> I love Christmas! Sadly there aren't any kids in our family, I have 2 nephews and a niece, they're 23, 23 and 16 so the magic in the RV family isn't as much there, but Rosie (the dog) is 2 next week so at a nice age


There's not any young kids in our family either... I may be 25 but I become 5 at Christmas lol. Im the really annoying one that everyone hates at Christmas  The one who decorates the house super early, who walks around humming Christmas songs, who buys flashing earrings... I'm like Will Ferrell in Elf :lol:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> There's not any young kids in our family either... I may be 25 but I become 5 at Christmas lol. Im the really annoying one that everyone hates at Christmas  The one who decorates the house super early, who walks around humming Christmas songs, who buys flashing earrings... I'm like Will Ferrell in Elf :lol:


This is why I love being a Special Needs Teacher..... I can be as jolly as I like and the kids love it!

This year I'm organising the Nativity, now if Mary and Joseph didn't have a dog they do now


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol I`m loving the Xmas spirit in August!


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Pretty Please can Willow and Kyzer play this year .. ? :aureola:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Pretty Please can Willow and Kyzer play this year .. ? :aureola:


Yes they can JSW


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Cheeky wee question, but when do we find out who our SS's are? I'm dying to start shopping lol.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Medyg is sulking at the idea of no SS, and tells me I need to up my post count...
And Jumble is out to stalk all of your presents!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Cheeky wee question, but when do we find out who our SS's are? I'm dying to start shopping lol.


Lauren! Its August :lol: 
You will find out in Late September- Early October.
Sorry :lol:

You will all be split into 2 groups after interest is over. One with me and one with Indiandpuppy 

Here are the rules I`ve decided on, for you guys :lol:
1) ALL donations (50p per dog) must be donated, addresses must be sent to your leader and likes/dislikes completed (the likes/dislikes thread will be opened on 20th September 2014) by Monday 6th October 2014.
2) Shopping commences on Tuesday 7th October 2014! (You will find out your recipient)
3) ALL gifts must be sent off either tracked post OR with proof of postage (just in case) by Friday 5th December 2014.
4) All gifts must be wrapped.
5) The minimum budget is £5. It is perfectly fine to go over budget. But it is not a competiton and there is nothing wrong with staying on budget 
6) When you have sent your gift(s) please message your leader.
7) When you have received your gift(s) please message your leader.
8) Have fun!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Lauren! Its August :lol:
> You will find out in Late September- Early October.
> Sorry :lol:


:crying: :crying:

Well, I'm going to just have to start shopping for my boys until I find out who mu SS is rr:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Yes they can JSW


Yay, Thanks  Me.... I mean... Willow felt so left out left year because her cruel owner didn't put her name forward.. 

Thank-you for running it again CK9 & India, it's really kind of you both and thanks for accepting us new comers to it 

Here's our xmas pic contribution  Elf bells and an xmas jumper... she was utterly impressed


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Yay, Thanks  Me.... I mean... Willow felt so left out left year because her cruel owner didn't put her name forward..
> 
> Thank-you for running it again CK9 & India, it's really kind of you both and thanks for accepting us new comers to it
> 
> Here's our xmas pic contribution  Elf bells and an xmas jumper... she was utterly impressed


Willow is just such a darling :001_wub:


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Willow is just such a darling :001_wub:


Kyzer doesn't know what's coming for him.... :ihih: .. I can't wait til the outfits hit down in [email protected] :laugh:

Also can't wait to start shopping, eek!! I may have to get a few bits that are 'neutral' to start us off :aureola: (but if the neutral stuff ends up on the dislike list of our ss then my 2 can just have em  )

This thread has totally cheered me up


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Kyzer doesn't know what's coming for him.... :ihih: .. I can't wait til the outfits hit down in [email protected] :laugh:
> 
> Also can't wait to start shopping, eek!! I may have to get a few bits that are 'neutral' to start us off :aureola: (but if the neutral stuff ends up on the dislike list of our ss then my 2 can just have em  )
> 
> This thread has totally cheered me up


That's a fab plan!!!

I like your thinking


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so excited 
We're clearing out the warehouse in work ready for christmas stuff coming in.... EEEEE!!


----------



## Legoloon (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds like fun. I don't meet criteria, but look forward to seeing updates at Christmas. Maybe we'll join in next year


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I'm so excited
> We're clearing out the warehouse in work ready for christmas stuff coming in.... EEEEE!!


JEEBUS!!! CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!! 

It's great to know that you guys are starting to plan for it. That's when you know it's soon


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> That's a fab plan!!!
> 
> I like your thinking


Well I only have 4 paydays until the SS posting cut off date  So need to try and think ahead


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Well I only have 4 paydays until the SS posting cut off date  So need to try and think ahead


Oh God! I have three


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

4 more paydays for me


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh God! I have three





Canine K9 said:


> 4 more paydays for me


Sounds so scary in payday terms


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Sounds so scary in payday terms


I think it's more exciting


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've PMed you back...but yes definitely me


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly and Ted would like to take part.
Love dog shopping .


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Holly and Ted would like to take part.
> Love dog shopping .


Yep sure thing


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

All this Christmas talk is soooo exciting, I love Christmas 

Please can Indie join your secret santa paws?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

delca1 said:


> All this Christmas talk is soooo exciting, I love Christmas
> 
> Please can Indie join your secret santa paws?


Yes Indie can


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh we are doing reindeer dogs are we?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh we are doing reindeer dogs are we?


Oh god! His face  TOO ADORABLE :001_wub:

I must say, we do have a bunch of gorgeous dogs


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Jax and myself would love to enter.

It's my first year being able to enter the dog one


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my goodness this is so exciting!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I know this is silly... But I've already started shopping 

If the stuff isn't suitable for my SS, then the boys will get them but I'm just too excited lol!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I take it we're going to have a thread where you say what your dog would and wouldn't like?

Yay SS! I did the cat one only last year as only joined in September so missed the dog one.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to stop myself from shopping until I know who I have....
Yes there will be a 'who I am'/'likes and dislikes' thread closer to the time


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I take it we're going to have a thread where you say what your dog would and wouldn't like?
> 
> Yay SS! I did the cat one only last year as only joined in September so missed the dog one.


Yeah, from what I remember there will be a 'introduce yourse' thread where we write likes and dislikes for all participating doggies 

Honestly, I'm super excited!!! 

Can we do it early?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Can we do it early?


SECRET HALLOWEEN SANTA YEAH??


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> SECRET HALLOWEEN SANTA YEAH??


Oh my god!!! AMAZING PLAN!!!! 

_Who ya gonna call?_


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

:lol:

Io says for Christmas she wants £10,000 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> :lol:
> 
> Io says for Christmas she wants £10,000 :lol: :lol:


LMAO! And as much as I love Io... Jog on! 

Skip would set me up... He wants 10,000 stag bars lol.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

MrRustyRead said:


> Jax and myself would love to enter.
> 
> It's my first year being able to enter the dog one


Yes Jax can.

And guys! Calm down! Lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> LMAO! And as much as I love Io... Jog on!
> 
> Skip would set me up... He wants 10,000 stag bars lol.


Okay Io now says she want 10,000 rabbit droppings :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Okay Io now says she want 10,000 rabbit droppings :lol:


I'll pop to the golf course now  Don't fancy counting them :lol:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Thai says he would like all the tennis and footballs in the world :yesnod:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Thai says he would like all the tennis and footballs in the world :yesnod:


What a demanding bunch we have!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'll pop to the golf course now  Don't fancy counting them :lol:


Io can't wait for agility tonight as she spends most of the 60 min class eating droppings :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> Io can't wait for agility tonight as she spends most of the 60 min class eating droppings :lol:


Skip's the same if we go to the golf course. He turns in to a little mini hoover  Of course, then he just has to give you kisses :yikes:


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Oh my god!!! AMAZING PLAN!!!!
> 
> _Who ya gonna call?_


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Do I have the only mutt that doesn't feast on bunny droppings?
Cat poo is considered a delicacy here which is a pain as we have 20 million cats (2 doors down has 8) that come ane use our garden as their toilet :incazzato:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


>


Oh my god!!! I LOVE that :lol: :lol:

I actually snorted out loud!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mine prefers Horse droppings :drool:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Do I have the only mutt that doesn't feast on bunny droppings?
> Cat poo is considered a delicacy here which is a pain as we have 20 million cats (2 doors down has 8) that come ane use our garden as their toilet :incazzato:


That's because Thai has told them to


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

That does not surprise me :thumbdown:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

good amount of interest  keep 'um coming


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Do I have the only mutt that doesn't feast on bunny droppings?
> Cat poo is considered a delicacy here which is a pain as we have 20 million cats (2 doors down has 8) that come ane use our garden as their toilet :incazzato:


Io will only eat bunny, horse and the occasional bird crap.

Luckily she hasn't taken a liking to dog or cat poo.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Indiandpuppy said:


> good amount of interest  keep 'um coming


Yay you're here! Please help me control them


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It's going to be a smelly SS this year... Lots of poop eaters


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> It's going to be a smelly SS this year... Lots of poop eaters


Here Here....
Rosie is on a diet so she will just have to roll in the poop but hey that's all in the Christmas Spirit!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dexter does not eat, nor roll in poop. He want stinky dried up willy!!!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Dexter does not eat, nor roll in poop. *He want stinky dried up willy!!!! *


:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I'm so glad I am not doing secret Santa.. I pity the postal worker who ends up with parcels of animal scat, and willys....................................................................


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Oh I'm so glad I am not doing secret Santa.. I pity the postal worker who ends up with parcels of animal scat, and willys....................................................................


Meezey, you are doing your dogs a disservice :angry: .... GET INVOLVED!!!!!:ciappa:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Now if Dexter were a cat, I know what I'd be getting him......
https://www.etsy.com/listing/79444507/cat-toy-penis-weird-funny-cat-toys


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Oh I'm so glad I am not doing secret Santa.. I pity the postal worker who ends up with parcels of animal scat, and willys....................................................................


The sniffer dogs in the postal room are going to be going NUTS!! :yikes:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

missRV said:


> Now if Dexter were a cat, I know what I'd be getting him......
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/79444507/cat-toy-penis-weird-funny-cat-toys


Wrong on soooooooooooooooooo many levels!! :yikes::yikes:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG There must be something on here!!!

10 Most Weird Dog Toys (dog toys, stuffed dog toys, best dog toys) - ODDEE


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> Now if Dexter were a cat, I know what I'd be getting him......
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/79444507/cat-toy-penis-weird-funny-cat-toys


:yikes: That's a cat toy?!!!!



Lexiedhb said:


> The sniffer dogs in the postal room are going to be going NUTS!! :yikes:


Lol, poor sniffer dogs will feel left out 



missRV said:


> OMG There must be something on here!!!
> 
> 10 Most Weird Dog Toys (dog toys, stuffed dog toys, best dog toys) - ODDEE


WTF?!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

The top one is my favourite! So gutted Rosie is a girl and not a humper! xx


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Meezey, you are doing your dogs a disservice :angry: .... GET INVOLVED!!!!!:ciappa:


I may or may not surprise you to know, I am an utter baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahumbug when it comes to Christmas, I love the time off work, but other than that nope lol for the first time EVER I put up a Christmas tree last year...  Baaaaaaaaaahumbug..


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I may or may not surprise you to know, I am an utter baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahumbug when it comes to Christmas, I love the time off work, but other than that nope lol for the first time EVER I put up a Christmas tree last year...  Baaaaaaaaaahumbug..




Hang on.... What?... Did you say?... You don't like Christmas? :crying: :crying:

I bet KT and Cian do though 

Okay, KT probably will, but I doubt she remembers her first one


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I may or may not surprise you to know, I am an utter baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahumbug when it comes to Christmas, I love the time off work, but other than that nope lol for the first time EVER I put up a Christmas tree last year...  Baaaaaaaaaahumbug..


For the first time ever last year I DIDN'T put a Christmas tree as had the puppy and it was our own place - I doubt we will this year, well I will buy a small tree as our house is so teeny we'd have no where to put a tree.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I put up three trees


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a black fibre optic tree with nothing on it hahahahahaha I just want SNOW lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Dont like christmas, pah whatever next, dont like tan and black dogs?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to let you all know on 6th September when interest is up I will start another thread. You all have until September 20th to send me your paypal money. I'll explain it better on the next thread. Then you will all be split into 2 groups one with me and one with Indiandpuppy. You have until 27th September to send your address to your leader. On 28th September likes/dislikes thread will go up. You all have until 10th October to do your likes/dislikes. From the evening of 11th October- 14th October depending you will receive your recipent. 
Then the shopping begins.
All gifts out by Dec 6th. 
Please do not do anything until the next thread though


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> I have a black fibre optic tree with nothing on it hahahahahaha I just want SNOW lol


I blimmin love SNOW!!!!! For the first ten minutes.... Then I fall, and hurt me bum. Then it's no fun anymore


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Just to let you all know on 6th September when interest is up I will start another thread. You all have until September 20th to send me your paypal money. I'll explain it better on the next thread. Then you will all be split into 2 groups one with me and one with Indiandpuppy. You have until 27th September to send your address to your leader. On 28th September likes/dislikes thread will go up. You all have until 10th October to do your likes/dislikes. From the evening of 11th October- 14th October depending you will receive your recipent.
> Then the shopping begins.
> All gifts out by Dec 6th.
> Please do not do anything until the next thread though


Leader? Can I call you Miss or do you prefer Mam


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Leader? Can I call you Miss or do you prefer Mam


Your Majesty please


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Just to let you all know on 6th September when interest is up I will start another thread. You all have until September 20th to send me your paypal money. I'll explain it better on the next thread. Then you will all be split into 2 groups one with me and one with Indiandpuppy. You have until 27th September to send your address to your leader. On 28th September likes/dislikes thread will go up. You all have until 10th October to do your likes/dislikes. From the evening of 11th October- 14th October depending you will receive your recipent.
> Then the shopping begins.
> All gifts out by Dec 6th.
> *Please do not do anything until the next thread though *


But your honour, it is OK if I call you that, right? I wanna go shopping now  :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

-curtsy's in presence of leader-


My word this is turning into a posh affair :yikes:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Yeah, from what I remember there will be a 'introduce yourse' thread where we write likes and dislikes for all participating doggies
> 
> Honestly, I'm super excited!!!
> 
> Can we do it early?


The 'likes and dislikes' threads are always the most exciting part I find! 



BlueJay said:


> SECRET HALLOWEEN SANTA YEAH??


Don't! On another forum I'm on, they already do 'Howloween' card exchanges!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

missRV said:


> But your honour, it is OK if I call you that, right? I wanna go shopping now  :incazzato::incazzato:


Not allowed- leader has spoken :ciappa:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Not allowed- leader has spoken :ciappa:


rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:


Shhhh.

I've already started 

Just a little thing... I promise


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> Shhhh.
> 
> I've already started
> 
> Just a little thing... I promise


The excitement is getting too much for Rosie:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

She's just so cute


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Can I just say how happy I am to be apart of this SS with such a fab group of members & their pupsters!  

I do feel I know many of the member & their dogs better in this one too *Sshh* 

Now, I wonder if we can keep this Christmas excitement up until the big day!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Of course we can!
Rosie has woken up now! She just had to stop for a little nap


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Can I just say how happy I am to be apart of this SS with such a fab group of members & their pupsters!
> 
> I do feel I know many of the member & their dogs better in this one too *Sshh*
> 
> Now, I wonder if we can keep this Christmas excitement up until the big day!


I actually love this SS group 

We're not the 'oldies' but we've been around long enough a post frequently enough to 'know' each other... And we're having fun getting to know each other even more 

Is that a challenge btw? 

You're talking to Miss I-Friggin-Love-Christmas


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> Of course we can!
> Rosie has woken up now! She just had to stop for a little nap


T'is called a power nap... Skip's very good at it


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> *Can I just say how happy I am to be apart of this SS with such a fab group of members & their pupsters!  *
> 
> I do feel I know many of the member & their dogs better in this one too *Sshh*
> 
> Now, I wonder if we can keep this Christmas excitement up until the big day!


I've even 'borrowed' my mums dog to join in!  I got to watch it all unfold last year, so I definitely wanted to take part this year


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Now, I wonder if we can keep this Christmas excitement up until the big day!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh I some how think yous all will


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I've even 'borrowed' my mums dog to join in!  I got to watch it all unfold last year, so I definitely wanted to take part this year


I'm really glad you're in too! 

Even though I signed up last December I wasn't active at that point so didn't get to see the previous SS exchanges. But I have been involved in them on other forums and they're always so much fun!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> T'is called a power nap... Skip's very good at it


Too cute!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh I some how think yous all will


Booo you bah humbug you!  

Actually, believe it or not I'm a bit of a bah humbug too. But when it comes to my dogs, much like having kids I guess, I get excited on their part....even though they have no concept of what Christmas is!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm really glad you're in too!
> 
> Even though I signed up last December I wasn't active at that point so didn't get to see the previous SS exchanges. But I have been involved in them on other forums and they're always so much fun!


This is my first ever SS so I'm super excited!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh I some how think yous all will





Dogloverlou said:


> Booo you bah humbug you!
> 
> Actually, believe it or not I'm a bit of a bah humbug too. But when it comes to my dogs, much like having kids I guess, I get excited on their part....even though they have no concept of what Christmas is!


I am going to pm you both, every day throughout December with a 'Christmas Message of the Day' 

Ain't no Bah Bum-Hugs allowed


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Booo you bah humbug you!
> 
> Actually, believe it or not I'm a bit of a bah humbug too. But when it comes to my dogs, much like having kids I guess, I get excited on their part....even though they have no concept of what Christmas is!


Cian and KT will no doubt end up in tinsel collars, and they will get a pressie, and a Christmas dinner, but I'm still bah humbug lol That said I love watching other peoples excitement! My Mum's House, KT's breeder house and a few other peoples houses end up like Santa's Grotto over Christmas and as much as I yap about it ( they are counting down already ) I do love seeing the pictures  In NI we really celebrate Halloween, but as some as those decorations some down the Christmas ones go up... :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I am going to pm you both, every day throughout December with a 'Christmas Message of the Day'
> 
> Ain't no Bah Bum-Hugs allowed


Ha! One of those annoying singsongy e-card type messages I bet!  

I do enjoy Christmas music though ( Wham Last Christmas anyone? ) so am more than happy with a daily Xmas tune!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, oh, canine K9, can Shadow and Russy be in too?

I LOVE Christmas, I even had a Christmas wedding, our house is literally santas grotto and it is the law to watch The Santa Clause the night the deccys go up as that means Christmas has officially come to our house. 

I do think I will have to scale down the two full trees and assorted dog eye level fings this year as last year, shadow was just a pup and couldn't reach but I jabe horrid visions of Russell related tinsel trauma.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Ha! One of those annoying singsongy e-card type messages I bet!
> 
> I do enjoy Christmas music though ( Wham Last Christmas anyone? ) so am more than happy with a daily Xmas tune!


I'm going to find the tackiest Christmas themed stuff


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I am going to pm you both, every day throughout December with a 'Christmas Message of the Day'
> 
> Ain't no Bah Bum-Hugs allowed


Ohhh so now your leaving us christmas lovers out............ :hand::hand::hand:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh so now your leaving us christmas lovers out............ :hand::hand::hand:


Lol! My bad!

I'll make sure to send Christmas messages to the Christmas lovers too


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

OMG just went on a search for past SS gifts my two had received.

Look at how young Ty is here!!










 

Missy's is very dark....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh god! Baby Ty :001_wub:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

All these pictures of gorgeous doggies!!!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel like I'm just going to go overboard and use the fiver as a minimum spend...
Was on a different forum SS last year and got each dog about 6 different things lol 

This lot got more presents than I did though 


























I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> I feel like I'm just going to go overboard and use the fiver as a minimum spend...
> Was on a different forum SS last year and got each dog about 6 different things lol
> 
> This lot got more presents than I did though
> ...


Lol! AMAZING!!!!

How many days?!!! I keep losing count :crying:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I was just gutted that one of the members who I bought for was the one who did a runner last year so didn't get to see the doggy enjoy


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> I was just gutted that one of the members who I bought for was the one who did a runner last year so didn't get to see the doggy enjoy


That's such a shame  Horrible person :angry:

It'll be better this year for you


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

missRV said:


> I was just gutted that one of the members who I bought for was the one who did a runner last year so didn't get to see the doggy enjoy


It's terrible when that happens. I was on the receiving end of someone who didn't play fairly. I sent my presents...I never received any back!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

A Christmassy Shadow pup, how dinky was she??!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> A Christmassy Shadow pup, how dinky was she??!


AHHH! Cuteness overload with all these Christmas pups :001_wub:

Can't wait for the opening thread and all the pictures


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I go out for a run with the dog and come back to this :hand: 

Pages to work through. I was only gone an hour :cryin:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Oh, oh, canine K9, can Shadow and Russy be in too?
> 
> I LOVE Christmas, I even had a Christmas wedding, our house is literally santas grotto and it is the law to watch The Santa Clause the night the deccys go up as that means Christmas has officially come to our house.
> 
> I do think I will have to scale down the two full trees and assorted dog eye level fings this year as last year, shadow was just a pup and couldn't reach but I jabe horrid visions of Russell related tinsel trauma.


Added you


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hurrah! Thank you!

Fa la la la la, la la la laaaaaaah!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I love this thread.... I really need to take Rosie out but I'm hooked!
I actually love seeing the pictures more than receiving! It's so exciting


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the best part is seeing my recipient with their gifts. Brilliant


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Are yous only allowed to open them on Christmas day?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Are yous only allowed to open them on Christmas day?


My boy is only allowed his (mountains) of gifts on Xmas day


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

If I have to agonisingly wait until Christmas day, so do the boys


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> If I have to agonisingly wait until Christmas day, so do the boys


My mum always gets me new jammies that I get to open and wear on Christmas Eve


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> My mum always gets me new jammies that I get to open and wear on Christmas Eve


I buy myself new jammies  My mum is rubbish! 

We always get to open one pressie on Christmas eve, but it's always picked out for us... So, the proper pressies get left until the big day  I complain about it every year but love the Christmas morning feel, so don't really mind


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I buy myself new jammies  My mum is rubbish!
> 
> We always get to open one pressie on Christmas eve, but it's always picked out for us... So, the proper pressies get left until the big day  I complain about it every year but love the Christmas morning feel, so don't really mind


We get Jammies for Christmas presents, and then we all get changed in to them once we have opened presents lol


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Meezey said:


> We get Jammies for Christmas presents, and then we all get changed in to them once we have opened presents lol


I have been utterly neglected MY WHOLE LIFE! 

Well, this year, I'm jumping on the jammies bandwagon!

Oh god, if I could think of another word for 'bandwagon' I would use it... Let's not go there :lol:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I have been utterly neglected MY WHOLE LIFE!
> 
> Well, this year, I'm jumping on the jammies bandwagon!
> 
> Oh god, if I could think of another word for 'bandwagon' I would use it... Let's not go there :lol:


I did decide yesterday than Bandwagon was better than the other thing said in a thread, so I'm happy with bandwagon lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I did decide yesterday than Bandwagon was better than the other thing said in a thread, so I'm happy with bandwagon lol


Er I believe if you want to use the term bandwagon you have to apply in writing to the fun police.........:hand:


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Er I believe if you want to use the term bandwagon you have to apply in writing to the fun police.........:hand:


Ohhhhh yeah shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh do not mention bandwagons


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Er I believe if you want to use the term bandwagon you have to apply in writing to the fun police.........:hand:


This is, of course, very true.

Damn fun police!

And all I was doing was munching Tunnocks Tea Cakes  Before we were all arrested and closed down


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Hang on!

People get jammies for Christmas?


WHY DID NO ONE BUY ME JAMMIES?



-sulks off feeling neglected-


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Hang on!
> 
> People get jammies for Christmas?
> 
> ...


What no jammies you are neglected child, neglected 

On the flip side, I brought my OH a onesie last year and my Mum's OH one and they both refused to get changed in to them........................ what's that about lol


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I get jammies every year


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> Hang on!
> 
> People get jammies for Christmas?
> 
> ...


I'll buy you jammies as we seem to be in the same boat... We've both been neglected :crying:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I never get jammies either! *shrug*

I'm in desperate need for some this year too. Hmmm.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I feel a Secret Santa Pajamas thread coming on


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I really want a dinosaur onesie - never had a onesie.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I really want a dinosaur onesie - never had a onesie.


I am not ashamed to say I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee my onesies :w00t:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> I really want a dinosaur onesie - never had a onesie.


:yikes:

Okay, even I have a onesie 

I have three actually 

I have a gingerbread man onesie (Super cute, I look like a gingerbread man), I have a dalmatian onesie and I have a Joules onesie (that one doesn't have feet which is annoying)


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I feel a Secret Santa Pajamas thread coming on


Please please pleeeaaaase :w00t:


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I have loads of onesies  but going for a pee is a total hassle, they need a flap!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Meezey said:


> What no jammies you are neglected child, neglected
> 
> On the flip side, I brought my OH a onesie last year and my Mum's OH one and they both refused to get changed in to them........................ what's that about lol


Well that is just rude..rude I tell you!!
FWIW IF someone bought me jammies I would wear them :w00t:



Lauren5159 said:


> I'll buy you jammies as we seem to be in the same boat... We've both been neglected :crying:


Yaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I want a onesie god dammmmmmmmit!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I'm going against the grain because I prefer nighties anyway!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG! You're all madder than me!!!


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I always have new jammies for Christmas eve!  Although I've never owned a oneise 

You lot are getting me excited for Christmas and it's only August!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Shikoku said:


> I always have new jammies for Christmas eve!  Although I've never owned a oneise
> 
> *You lot are getting me excited for Christmas and it's only August! *


Yeah, c'mon now guys!
We need some form of halloween event first


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Yeah, c'mon now guys!
> We need some form of halloween event first


Agreed 

I'm going to dress Skip as a spider and Dexter as Dracula 

Mwuh ha ha haaaaaa!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Yeah, c'mon now guys!
> We need some form of halloween event first


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

I wanted to get my Cats pumpkin and witch outfits but I fear they would hate me for it :lol: I look forward to seeing some dressed up pooches!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

StormyThai said:


>


That just about sorts it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I've found this:

Dogs & Co Halloween Dog Fancy Dress Costume Spider, 14-inch/ 36 cm:Amazon.co.uket Supplies

:yikes:

There's a Pikatchu one! Skip would look so cute


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I has 3 onsies....... one even makes me look exactly like an obese lady bug"!!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I prefer PJ playsuits.... I can lift the leg up to pee out!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Just because....

I just LOVE that pic of her!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Well, since Christmas is still far off, and Halloween is closer... Skip, Dexter and I are celebrating Thanksgiving and all things autumn...

I've just bought cute fabric for collars and Bandanas


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

OMG! Gutted this is in america


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Okay, found Skip's:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, found Skip's:


OHMYLORD!

That is unbelievabley cute and ridiculous at the same time!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Which one for Rosie??



Or......


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Wonder if this would make a nice collar.....
Halloween black and gold poly Satin Fabric Black Printed Spiders & webs | eBay


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Wonder if this would make a nice collar.....
> Halloween black and gold poly Satin Fabric Black Printed Spiders & webs | eBay


Oooh, I like the look of that 

NOOO! I really need to stop buying fabric


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay, found Skip's:


I snorted tea out of my nose...bloody love it


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

missRV said:


> Which one for Rosie??
> 
> 
> 
> Or......


Madge, hands down

<gavel>


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> I snorted tea out of my nose...bloody love it


Ahem... Why isn't baby George taking part in SSP?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Sam and Frodo - since I nobody would get it if i just whacked hobbit cloaks on them - have their spooky gear sorted as of 5 minutes ago. Oops 
Now I wonder if I can find fox outfits...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Sam and Frodo - since I nobody would get it if i just whacked hobbit cloaks on them - have their spooky gear sorted as of 5 minutes ago. Oops
> Now I wonder if I can find fox outfits...


I'd really like to dress Dexter up as his name sake from Dexter's Lab... I'm struggling with that though


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ahem... Why isn't baby George taking part in SSP?


Hehe, not this year, next maybe   but I will love seeing what you all get


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I'd really like to dress Dexter up as his name sake from Dexter's Lab... I'm struggling with that though


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Laughing at the dinosaur one 

I've decided to include Max (my cousins chocolate Lab) it'll be a nice thing for my cousin to give Max on Xmas


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


>


I actually just choked on my tea!  Brilliant! They'll really bring out his eyes


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Can't....stop.....looking....at....dog.....costumes...


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> Can't....stop.....looking....at....dog.....costumes...


HA! Amazing!!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> Can't....stop.....looking....at....dog.....costumes...


I actually like that one


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Omg... how many pages to read  ... I feel lost already!!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

JenSteWillow said:


> Omg... how many pages to read  ... I feel lost already!!


It`s about everything under the sun. PJ`s, Xmas, Costumes, Halloween :cryin:


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> Omg... how many pages to read  ... I feel lost already!!





Canine K9 said:


> It`s about everything under the sun. PJ`s, Xmas, Costumes, Halloween :cryin:





LOLcats said:


> Can't....stop.....looking....at....dog.....costumes...


In my defence as being party to the derailment of this fab thread (sorry canine ) it's not every day you see a cheerleading dog


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> It`s about everything under the sun. PJ`s, Xmas, Costumes, Halloween :cryin:


I feel sorry for you having to come home to this every day from now until xmas .. having to read every detail just incase there's a post for you directly in there somewhere ... :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: you bunch of chatterbox christmas loons :w00t:

There's even poo in there 

And can't forget the bandwagons of course. shhh.

I'm now up to date. 
But i dislike halloween so we'll sit this one out


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

:blink: :blink: :blink:

So....

Is anyone else addicted to the Bake Off? 

120 DAYS UNTIL CRIMBO!!!!!!


----------



## murphy21 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> So....
> 
> ...


I LOVE the bake off! But am so upset for poor Iain


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

murphy21 said:


> I LOVE the bake off! But am so upset for poor Iain


How awful was that?! That older woman taking his ice cream out of the freezer!!! Who does that?!

I must admit. It really is my guilty pleasure


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> How awful was that?! That older woman taking his ice cream out of the freezer!!! Who does that?!
> 
> I must admit. It really is my guilty pleasure


Yes. It was her god damn fault! Shame no one mentioned that fact.

*As you can tell I do like the show, yes*


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Yes. It was her god damn fault! Shame no one mentioned that fact.
> 
> *As you can tell I do like the show, yes*


That's what got me too... Why didn't anyone say anything?


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> That's what got me too... Why didn't anyone say anything?


Exactly. They mentioned that bloke's custard being stolen last year!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> Exactly. They mentioned that bloke's custard being stolen last year!


Oh god. That was hallarious though 

Bit on a serious note, they were really quick to mention that. I felt so sorry for Ian, but do agree that there was no need for him to throw everything in the bin.

I guess he would have gone out no matter what he did. He saved Norman's ass!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

He's Northern Irish, we are a bad tempered lot! 

Sue Perkins tweeted (my daughter showed me) that it hadn't been left out long enough to 'sabotage' the ice cream but, still, I would have been raging!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> He's Northern Irish, we are a bad tempered lot!
> 
> Sue Perkins tweeted (my daughter showed me) that it hadn't been left out long enough to 'sabotage' the ice cream but, still, I would have been raging!


It's the principle though, isn't it? How hard would it have been to say, "Ian, could you move your ice cream? There's no space?"

I would have wrecked the place


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I know that it's heavily edited but yer woman didn't seem to give a toot! I would have been grovelling with apologies had I been her. And I was rooting for her up until that point. 

Had I been Northern Irish man, I would have said a very, very, bad word. A very bad word indeed.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I know that it's heavily edited but yer woman didn't seem to give a toot! I would have been grovelling with apologies had I been her. And I was rooting for her up until that point.
> 
> Had I been Northern Irish man, I would have said a very, very, bad word. A very bad word indeed.


Yeah, I liked her up until that point too. She really didn't seem to care.

I have a soft spot for Martha. I mean, she's 17! :yikes:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> It's the principle though, isn't it? How hard would it have been to say, "Ian, could you move your ice cream? There's no space?"
> 
> I would have wrecked the place


Yes it was a tad sneaky on her part for sure :nonod:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I am now liking Scottish man, although I fear his days are numbered. 

Martha is the polar opposite of me as a teenager, I was out dancing on a podium somewhere at her age and couldn't have peeled a carrot. 

It was a more innocent time then.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

What are you lot on about now? I've just got back from drama rehearsal..... Rosie has been looking upstairs for me all night (goodness knows why she thought I'd be upstairs) and I come home to see you lot talking about cooking ice cream while I'm eating rice pudding! x


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I am now liking Scottish man, although I fear his days are numbered.
> 
> Martha is the polar opposite of me as a teenager, I was out dancing on a podium somewhere at her age and couldn't have peeled a carrot.
> 
> It was a more innocent time then.


I'm 25 and only just learned that you're supposed to peel parsnips before you roast them... Who knew?!

Yeah, at 17, my spare time was definitely not spent baking


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> What are you lot on about now? I've just got back from drama rehearsal..... Rosie has been looking upstairs for me all night (goodness knows why she thought I'd be upstairs) and I come home to see you lot talking about cooking ice cream while I'm eating rice pudding! x


You, my dear, need to learn that a Wednesday night is Bake Off night. How can you leave the house on such a night?!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> You, my dear, need to learn that a Wednesday night is Bake Off night. How can you leave the house on such a night?!


Wow! Bake off night?! How could I indeed  
I put my rice pudding in the microwave.... does that count??


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

PF is amazing, where else would a thread go so off topic so many times?!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> Wow! Bake off night?! How could I indeed
> I put my rice pudding in the microwave.... does that count??


In my book? Yes, it counts  I'll let you off, but only this onice


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Lauren5159 said:


> In my book? Yes, it counts  I'll let you off, but only this onice


awwww always liked you.... just dont tell her highnesses canine and india xx


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> awwww always liked you.... just dont tell her highnesses canine and india xx


Oi! Always lurking. What ever you do, I'll be watching 

Night guys. Expecting a completely different conversation tomorrow


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Oi! Always lurking. What ever you do, I'll be watching
> 
> Night guys. Expecting a completely different conversation tomorrow


Good night 

Yes, I really must go to bed now... Work in the morning 

Boooooo!

G'night my fellow loonies


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

sorry miss.... 

gnight everyone xx


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

18 FRIDAYS UNTIL CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!


Yay!!!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Might do some Christmas shopping today


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

missRV said:


> Might do some Christmas shopping today


That's my plan too  I'm working but doing some shopping on my phone lol.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

It pay day today!!!

BUT

now the money is all gone :crying:

Aload shipped off to pay rent etc

A MASSIVE load to pay off my credit card from last month ( thanks cat! )

Some went into savings - for puppy / house

and the little bit left over is for car and pet insurances and agility

Bye money :crying: ... till next month!


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hanwombat said:


> It pay day today!!!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Yes - know that feeling. Am "patiently" waiting till November when I find out if I get a promotion. fingers crossed.

since 2009 year on year, my salary has been cut. Thankfully not as much as others have had. We have even had some demotions at our place, as we try and realign some of the teams.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Hanwombat said:


> It pay day today!!!
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Oh no 

That's almost the same for me.

By the time I pay:

Rent
Household bills
Pet stuff Inc insurance 
Horse's livery
Phone bill
Car
Other direct debits... My money is almost gone 

It really is no fun being a grown up!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Being a grown up is about as much fun as a poke in the eye with a sharp stick. I'm still waiting for the proper adults to come along and say, 'there there, you've done a grand job holding down the fort, we are back now and will sort out the bills, cooking, cleaning, homeworks - you go on up to your room and listen to your records.' They are taking a very long time! 

Any road up, defo no Christmas shopping this month pour moi, electricity and dog food came out of bank on top of school fees, uniforms, milk money, boys brigade fees and the usual mortgage, credit card hell. Sigh. 

On the plus side, my house is v quiet, kids at school, dogs zonked after a beachy walk and a bit of ironing done, I'm now drinking coffee whilst watching Matthew Wright.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

It is annoying! If I wasn't saving for a house I'd have spare money but I am trying to be really careful!

Doesn't help my MOT and road tax is due in October... I don't think my car is right but I want it to hang on another month as I can't really afford it this month coming...

I need to win the lottery!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

It's okay, I have it all planned. The next lottery win is mine  And then I'll sort you all out 

No more worries for the Dog Chat peeps 

Saying that, there's already been two big lottery wins in my family so part of me thinks there's no chance. But you've got to be in it to win it 

Imagine SSP if we were all millionaires :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Work is really boring... Can someone sprinkle some Christmas cheer my way? 



Please!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Work is boring here too! Been here since 7:15 gah!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you know what I'm looking forward to? When it's cold enough to light the fire. Then I know Christmas is really on it's way, there's something about real fires, we become obsessed with it, lighting it, buying logs and shadow used to love flumping out in front of it. 

Yes, fires are well Christmassy IMO. 

I hope you are now imagining a snowy scene with a roaring fire and twinkly lights on this sunny august day!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Do you know what I'm looking forward to? When it's cold enough to light the fire. Then I know Christmas is really on it's way, there's something about real fires, we become obsessed with it, lighting it, buying logs and shadow used to love flumping out in front of it.
> 
> Yes, fires are well Christmassy IMO.
> 
> I hope you are now imagining a snowy scene with a roaring fire and twinkly lights on this sunny august day!


I really am  Thank you 

Twinkling Christmas lights, a real fire. The tree lit up


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I hope you are now imagining a snowy scene with a roaring fire and twinkly lights on this sunny august day!


Sunny August day what part of the world have you moved to, I was out there earlier and I was foundered, it might be "sunny" but it's cold.........

I do love winter mind, I love cold frosty days, I also so so so so so so so so want there to be snow this year for the dogs sakes of course  My GSD used to love the snow, used to let him out on the street to play with my niece and nephew in the snow only for the dogs of course.

I wasn't the Military dog handler who used to take her dog out on patrol and make snow angels in the sports pitches ( only snow angel with a gun on her side lol) and run like a loon through the fresh snow early door when it had fallen and not another sinner had walked through it.. Wasn't me though


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm at home all day. Merry Early Christmas guys


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Home all day too 
...I've been googling DIY Christmas decorations


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Home all day too
> ...I've been googling DIY Christmas decorations


Oooh! Exciting 

I was just in a shop buying a birthday card and there's a whole wall of Christmas cards


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Work is really boring... Can someone sprinkle some Christmas cheer my way?
> 
> 
> 
> Please!!!!


Here ya go- random pups opening their xmas pressies

Puppies Opening Christmas Presents Compilation - YouTube


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Here ya go- random pups opening their xmas pressies
> 
> Puppies Opening Christmas Presents Compilation - YouTube


That's amazing! Really made me smile and get excited 

Thank you x


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Love it!!!


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

We've already lit our fire! yay, winter is on its way


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Sunny August day what part of the world have you moved to, I was out there earlier and I was foundered, it might be "sunny" but it's cold.........
> 
> I do love winter mind, I love cold frosty days, I also so so so so so so so so want there to be snow this year for the dogs sakes of course  My GSD used to love the snow, used to let him out on the street to play with my niece and nephew in the snow only for the dogs of course.
> 
> I wasn't the Military dog handler who used to take her dog out on patrol and make snow angels in the sports pitches ( only snow angel with a gun on her side lol) and run like a loon through the fresh snow early door when it had fallen and not another sinner had walked through it.. Wasn't me though


Sure you're as soft as butter really. Dunno what you are mithering for about the weather, it's like Portugal out my back. (Not that I've ever been to Portugal, but I'm sure it's nice and sunny and would dry your clothes)

I've just backed my sons books in nice holographic paper, I spied the good expensive Christmas paper that I got cheap in the January sales but decided not to use it as it's good for mother and mother in law pressies.

I'm going to seriously have to stop messing about and start dieting for Christmas now, we go seriously nuts with food at Christmas so I always like to get half a stone off so I can put it all back on again!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Sure you're as soft as butter really. Dunno what you are mithering for about the weather, it's like Portugal out my back. (Not that I've ever been to Portugal, but I'm sure it's nice and sunny and would dry your clothes)
> 
> I've just backed my sons books in nice holographic paper, I spied the good expensive Christmas paper that I got cheap in the January sales but decided not to use it as it's good for mother and mother in law pressies.
> 
> I'm going to seriously have to stop messing about and start dieting for Christmas now, we go seriously nuts with food at Christmas so I always like to get half a stone off so I can put it all back on again!


I loveeeeeeeeeeee that they are still backing books. I remember in school in BallyKelly when Dad was stationed there, I had my books backed in embossed white wall paper you know the thick stuff SCUNDERED...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

OMG, so did I, anagylipta (sp) I think it was called and even better, it was from my nannys! They bought it so they could paint and re paint over it for all eternity. 

Oh, it's a thrilling day here alright, son banging off the walls at being in a 'mobile' and daughter has a bake on her like a lurgan spade because she has double French, double Latin, double physics and double something else hellish tomorrow. 

Meanwhile, Russell has knocked a ball underneath a pine thing in the living room AGAIN and is crying like he's being tortured and shadow is lying on the settee in disgust. 

DECK THE HALLS WITH BOUGHS OF HOLLY


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

How has everyone's day been? Just about to take Bailey for a walk, this morning was actually a quiet walk. The sun is shining now, so probably get a few idiots about


----------



## AJ600 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well Buddy's christmas has come early this year.. he has just received a box of goodies from Pawpost.


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep as I expected. Loads of loose dogs and their gormless "He's friendly" owners.
After 40 minutes of dodging dogs, decided to come home.
Joys of a reactive dog!


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

It's coz he's so cuteee! How can a dog who looks like a mini fox possibly be reactive, he's a teddyyy beaaarrrrr! He can't have feelings either coz he's cute! And he HAS to let people mess with him and stroke him! 

Silly yickers!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Aww poor Bailey 
Out with these melons today (went to work visiting  ) and a little boy - only about 5 or so - asked me if they were friendly, then if it was ok to stroke them. They totally loved the fuss lol -just to reassure you the world isnt totally full of numpties!


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello... Can I jump on and play secret Santa with Rusty and Shae??

We've had an awful day of two vet visits- a sore paw after misjudging a jump at agility and then an extreme reaction to metacam... I think we need something to look forward to!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicki85 said:


> Hello... Can I jump on and play secret Santa with Rusty and Shae??
> 
> We've had an awful day of two vet visits- a sore paw after misjudging a jump at agility and then an extreme reaction to metacam... I think we need something to look forward to!!!


Big hugs to Rusty and Shae  Poor bubbas!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Aww poor Bailey
> Out with these melons today (went to work visiting  ) and a little boy - only about 5 or so - asked me if they were friendly, then if it was ok to stroke them. They totally loved the fuss lol -just to reassure you the world isnt totally full of numpties!


Ahem, there is a major lack of halloween/autumn themes going on there 

Where is your autumn/halloween/bonfire/Thanksgiving/ Christmas spirit?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nicki85 said:


> Hello... Can I jump on and play secret Santa with Rusty and Shae??
> 
> We've had an awful day of two vet visits- a sore paw after misjudging a jump at agility and then an extreme reaction to metacam... I think we need something to look forward to!!!


Poor Rusty and Shae  And yes you can play.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ahem, there is a major lack of halloween/autumn themes going on there
> 
> Where is your autumn/halloween/bonfire/Thanksgiving/ Christmas spirit?


Obviously we are waiting for Rocky&Bud christmas fabrics


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

missRV said:


> It's coz he's so cuteee! How can a dog who looks like a mini fox possibly be reactive, he's a teddyyy beaaarrrrr! He can't have feelings either coz he's cute! And he HAS to let people mess with him and stroke him!
> 
> Silly yickers!


Lol he loves people, female dogs (as you know from Rosie haha) and submissive males (am I allowed to use that word?) and puppies but he isn't keen on big, bouncy males and dominant males.
He also likes to fence fight with any dog and is onlead near fences 
If other dogs are having too much fun or doing agility, he likes acting the fun police and barking at them. But it's okay when he has fun 
Silly puppy.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Obviously we are waiting for Rocky&Bud christmas fabrics


Oh don't worry... It's on its way


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Lol he loves people, female dogs (as you know from Rosie haha) and submissive males (am I allowed to use that word?) and puppies but he isn't keen on big, bouncy males and dominant males.
> He also likes to fence fight with any dog and is onlead near fences
> If other dogs are having too much fun or doing agility, he likes acting the fun police and barking at them. But it's okay when he has fun
> Silly puppy.


Well why should they be allowed to have fun without him!


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Woohoo thank you  Rusty has had a lovely day as he had a 2hr walk offlead with out Miss Shae policing him ;-) we also didn't meet anyone so a lovely walk!! 

I feel your pain K9 ;-)


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

Back on festive fings - the lantern my daughter bought me for my birthday on Monday.

I know it's halloweeny but I loves it, what can I say? The girl knows me!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Back on festive fings - the lantern my daughter bought me for my birthday on Monday.
> 
> I know it's halloweeny but I loves it, what can I say? The girl knows me!


That's fab'lous 

I want one! Nearly pumpkin carving time  Yay!!!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Word on the street is that it was from T K Maxx......


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Word on the street is that it was from T K Maxx......


I really need to visit T K Maxx more often


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It really is the most fabulous place (WITHOUT taking children, then it's hell) the best bra I ever owned is from there, £6 for a DKNY number that is slowly falling apart, I still curse myself for not going back and buying more. 

A pair of some foncy jeans that were reduced from £160 to £3. They were extremely tiny in the waist and long in the leg - where I to try and stuff myself into them now, I would end up in a disgusted rage. 

Not forgetting leeannes find of hurtta dog stuff!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

How is everyone? We already have a good amount of interest, so thinking of stopping interest shortly


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm going away for two weeks tomorrow so not sure what your next thread will be about Canine, but just remember I'm away when you don't hear from me :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLcats (Jun 21, 2014)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm going away for two weeks tomorrow so not sure what your next thread will be about Canine, but just remember I'm away when you don't hear from me :thumbsup:


Have a lovely holiday


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

LOLcats said:


> Have a lovely holiday


Thank you!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

lolcats said:


> have a lovely holiday


^^^^.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

I messages you about this on your profile page the other day and you didn't reply

ETA - just noticed you'd listed me and muppet  sorry angel; my bad for not reading from the start  x


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Flamingoes said:


> I messages you about this on your profile page the other day and you didn't reply
> 
> ETA - just noticed you'd listed me and muppet  sorry angel; my bad for not reading from the start  x


Only you  :lol:


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Right so do I still have to pm you?. I have a really bad memory , so if it is getting close to the date just tell me to hurry up .
Oh sorry to whoever gets Holly she is quite fussy .

I'm going to go look on websites and book mark pages, that's allowed isn't it? .


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

VickynHolly said:


> Right so do I still have to pm you?. I have a really bad memory , so if it is getting close to the date just tell me to hurry up .
> Oh sorry to whoever gets Holly she is quite fussy .
> 
> I'm going to go look on websites and book mark pages, that's allowed isn't it? .


Nope you don`t need to do anything til the next thread 
And yes, but I`m not responsible for any overspending


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> Nope you don`t need to do anything til the next thread
> And yes, but I`m not responsible for any overspending


Oh good.
Lol, yeah I don't think I will be sticking to the budget .


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Cheeky bump  
Ho ho ho


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Forgot to say Pickle and I are in again please


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi K9,

I'm good to do it again this year  A one-dog with Betty....

Thanks


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry if it has been asked previously but what is the money being sent by Paypal for and how much?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Sorry if it has been asked previously but what is the money being sent by Paypal for and how much?


i believe 50p per dog involved and its encase someone fails to send out gifts so there is a back up so someone will not send gifts and not receive them [if that makes sense] if everything runs smoothly its donated to charity


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yep 50p per parcel recieving. Say if you have 2 dogs and are gong to recieve 2 parcels it's £1 but if you have 2 dogs and want just one present it's 50p. In case it gets lost!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> Yep 50p per parcel recieving. Say if you have 2 dogs and are gong to recieve 2 parcels it's £1 but if you have 2 dogs and want just one present it's 50p. In case it gets lost!





Amelia66 said:


> i believe 50p per dog involved and its encase someone fails to send out gifts so there is a back up so someone will not send gifts and not receive them [if that makes sense] if everything runs smoothly its donated to charity


Ah that's fine, thanks for clarifying. I'll have a think. What's the gift spending amount?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

sharloid said:


> Ah that's fine, thanks for clarifying. I'll have a think. What's the gift spending amount?


The budget is £5 per parcel


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Canine K9 said:


> The budget is £5 per parcel


Go on then, I'll join with my 3 if that's ok?

I don't actually celebrate Christmas, so only the dogs will be getting presents. Lucky them.


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Does everyone stick to the £5?! Looking through last years opening thread I think a lot (everyone!) spent more than £5 ;-)


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicki85 said:


> Does everyone stick to the £5?! Looking through last years opening thread I think a lot (everyone!) spent more than £5 ;-)


I don't think many people sticks to the £5 minimum spend  I certainly won't be


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> I don't think many people sticks to the £5 minimum spend  I certainly won't be


Phew, I'm glad you said that! I'm a terrible shopper (or a really good one  )... I know i'll be over budget lol.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Well over the £5 already just (browser)window shopping :blushing:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Oi lauren...... ive got a huge bone to pick with you....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Oi lauren...... ive got a huge bone to pick with you....


Hit me with it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Hit me with it


So I some how didnt know you made collars, clicked your linky and there you are touting gorgeous harris tweed efforts with absolutely no thought to those who have hippo dogs, who would ruin said gorgeousness in the first puddle they came across. Shame on you


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> So I some how didnt know you made collars, clicked your linky and there you are touting gorgeous harris tweed efforts with absolutely no thought to those who have hippo dogs, who would ruin said gorgeousness in the first puddle they came across. Shame on you


Ahhh, but m'dear. It's Harris Tweed  Made by those Islanders who trail through the harshest of Scottish terrain in their Tweed blazers and what not  It's a very sturdy and durable fabric 

Funnily enough, the only bit that looks slightly tattered on skip's one, is the white label. The rest looks as good as new 

Worry not, Harris Tweed should never be underestimated. That's why we don't stock cheaper stuff


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Said islanders didnt get down and roll in liquid mud tho lol........


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Please can I join with Jasper?


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Said islanders didnt get down and roll in liquid mud tho lol........


Ahh, but Skip does 

Honestly, after a roll in mud, take the collar off, let it dry and the mud just falls off  Harris Tweed is fab 

Lol, lets hope I don't get Lexie and Dex as my SSP! You'll know straight away!!!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> Ahh, but Skip does
> 
> Honestly, after a roll in mud, take the collar off, let it dry and the mud just falls off  Harris Tweed is fab
> 
> Lol, lets hope I don't get Lexie as my SSP! You'll know straight away!!!


Lol if I have resisted ordering!!!!!!! :blushing:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Lexiedhb said:


> Lol if I have resisted ordering!!!!!!! :blushing:


Dah'ling, one can never have enough tweed


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I loves the tweed - I didnt think it would be so durable. 

Sooo, basically you are saying it pretty AND practical!?? (Mrsred wonders just how much mrred would blow a gasket at more dog related purchases....)

I've already made a teeny start on SS. It made me feel all calm and organised and distracted from the fact I haven't made a start on proper Santa yet!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> I loves the tweed - I didnt think it would be so durable.
> 
> Sooo, basically you are saying it pretty AND practical!?? (Mrsred wonders just how much mrred would blow a gasket at more dog related purchases....)
> 
> I've already made a teeny start on SS. It made me feel all calm and organised and distracted from the fact I haven't made a start on proper Santa yet!


That's exactly what it is... pretty and practical 

I've made a bit of a start too, but have lots of things bookmarked, so if they work for my SSP (whoever that may be) I just have to hit GO  And of course, by a few more personal things


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

I can imagine turning into a bit of a stalker and going through their previous posts to try and figure out what to get my SS!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicki85 said:


> I can imagine turning into a bit of a stalker and going through their previous posts to try and figure out what to get my SS!


I think that's most people's game plan 

It's certainly mine


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think that's most people's game plan
> 
> It's certainly mine


mine too because i want all their gifts to be something that will be used.

More exciting than people shopping!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> mine too because i want all their gifts to be something that will be used.
> 
> More exciting than people shopping!!


Oh! It is so much more exciting than shopping for humans  I HATE people shopping


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I just dropped my laptop and now the screen is black with a line down it


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> I can imagine turning into a bit of a stalker and going through their previous posts to try and figure out what to get my SS!


Soooo doing this!


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so excited for Christmas now! Looking forward to buying another dog some pressies  I've already started browsing around and writing down some ideas for gifts


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> I just dropped my laptop and now the screen is black with a line down it


Oops!!

Not a good thing to do!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Canine K9 said:


> I just dropped my laptop and now the screen is black with a line down it


Oh no :yikes:

Laptop for Christmas?


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope got the kindle fire out instead


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Am I to late to join? have messaged you


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I think this thread needs a wee bump....

IT'S SEPTEMBER!!!! Officially one month closer to Christmas


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think this thread needs a wee bump....
> 
> IT'S SEPTEMBER!!!! Officially one month closer to Christmas


We are still patiently waiting for your Christmas fabrics


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> We are still patiently waiting for your Christmas fabrics


Okay! Fine!

I'll get ordering 

The only Christmas fabric I've ordered at the minute is festive Harris Tweed 

I'm tackling harnesses at the minute too, which means Skip is going to look like he's been sneezed on by Santa


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Okay! Fine!
> 
> I'll get ordering
> 
> ...


Yaaaay! 
:lol: His serious face makes the modelling pics even better :lol:

I'm going to get jingly bells for my gang to wear for the whole of December and drive everyone crazy


----------



## Nicki85 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm ashamed to say...

I have no Christmas collars for my two  

I think I may need to rectify this!! :arf:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> Yaaaay!
> :lol: His serious face makes the modelling pics even better :lol:
> 
> I'm going to get jingly bells for my gang to wear for the whole of December and drive everyone crazy


Oh, he hates modelling... But I love him doing it so tough 

Jingly bells is a fab idea lol. At least you'll hear them coming (as will everyone else)


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> I'm ashamed to say...
> 
> I have no Christmas collars for my two
> 
> I think I may need to rectify this!! :arf:


I bought Indie one for each of her two Christmas's so I don't need anymore.

Trouble is, what is needed and what is wanted are two different things


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicki85 said:


> I'm ashamed to say...
> 
> I have no Christmas collars for my two
> 
> I think I may need to rectify this!! :arf:


Well of course that has to be rectified!!!!

Poor dogs


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Mine aren't getting anything Christmas related! Though I did try Yla in an outfit last year.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicki85 said:


> I'm ashamed to say...
> 
> I have no Christmas collars for my two
> 
> I think I may need to rectify this!! :arf:


Dex was just reading this over my shoulder and is threatening to leave home as I obviously dont care enough, he has no christmas collar either........... :scared:


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

sharloid said:


> Mine aren't getting anything Christmas related! Though I did try Yla in an outfit last year.


That is proper, "I are not amused" face!!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Damns you BlueJay! I'm now obsessed with Christmas fabric... Got a lot in my shopping card really for the button to be pressed


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Bwuhahahaha! :devil:

See, I'm all kinds of tempted by these two for my houndies, but you might have nicer ones! And it'd be catastrophic if I ended up with 6 Christmas collars for 4 dogs... My snakes would need to wear some too :lol:


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

They're very pretty... But I'm looking at nicer stuff 

I'm really liking this:


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Closing interest in a few hours so if interested Pm me!


----------

